

Silicon Valley Attorney Johnson Dies - dpapathanasiou
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125486675503468885.html

======
grellas
A more detailed account appears here:
[http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202434318786&Foun...](http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202434318786&Founder_of_Virtual_Law_Partners_Firm_Dies).

RIP, Mr. Johnson, you will be missed.

